# Eye Envy



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi - I've used Eye Envy on Goliath for 12 days and can see absolutely no improvement in his tear stains. The instructions say it could take up tp 4 weeks to completely remove them, but no progress so far. If you have used this product or have any other brands to suggest, I'd love to hear from you. Many companies will not ship to Mexico where I live, but I'll check every one out. Thanks.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Angel Eyes worked wonders on Kosmo-let me find my before and after shots....

Before Angel Eyes:








After Angel Eyes:









Good luck! :biggrin:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i bought eye envy ,worked on cat but not the dogs...  jo


----------



## biancasmom (Jun 24, 2008)

QUOTE (lillady @ Sep 20 2008, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638073


> Angel Eyes worked wonders on Kosmo-let me find my before and after shots....
> 
> Before Angel Eyes:
> 
> ...


angel eyes is the one you sprinkle on the food right? now in your before and after pics.. did the angel eyes turn the hair white again? or does the stained part just grow out and you cut it off?

ive been using Diamond Eye. Thats what my vet recommended. i havent been very vigilante at it yet. im going to start though and see if it helps. 
janie


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

QUOTE


> angel eyes is the one you sprinkle on the food right? --* yes it is*
> 
> did the angel eyes turn the hair white again? or does the stained part just grow out and you cut it off? *grow & cut
> 
> *ive been using Diamond Eye. *i know of so many who used this, but not even one, with good results. i tried it on my own eyes before i used this on my doggies... it has alcohol, so outch! but it works great on my carpet. *[/B]


here are my before/after pics of fairy with angels eyes. we have used it for about 3 weeks, then only let the hair grow, cut the stained out AND i used eye envy every 2 morning...
now we use **nothing**


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I ALSO USED EYE ENVY.IT WONT REMOVE THE STAIN BUT KEEP THE PART THATS GROWING IN DRY. IN BACI'S CASE I USED ONLY ONE ROUND OF ANGEL EYES. I STILL AT TIMES USE EYE ENVY.IT DID NOT HAPPEN IN WEEKS IT WAS MORE LIKE MONTHS FOR THE STAINING TO GO.

I ONLY USE BOTTLED WATER ,THE FOOD THAT HE EATS CAN NOT STAIN, PLUS IF IT DID CONTINUE I WOULD HAVE HAD HIS VET FLUSH HIS EYES. BUT THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN A LAST RESORT. 
HOPE MY ADVICE HELPED KATHY


----------



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for everyyone's advice. I'd like to try Angel Eyes, but my 3 Yorkies & Goliath share their food dishes and nly Goli needs whitening. Could it be put into capsules?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would just have your vet Rx you a script for tylan in capsules. Any compounding pharmacy can do it for you.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

u can also put the tylan into a pill pocket...thats how i give it to mine


----------



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 21 2008, 01:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638551


> I would just have your vet Rx you a script for tylan in capsules. Any compounding pharmacy can do it for you.[/B]


Since I'm at the very end of Mexico, close to Guatemala, Tylan probably has a different name. Could you give me generic name for it, please?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Inchiapas @ Sep 21 2008, 02:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638569


> QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 21 2008, 01:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638551





> I would just have your vet Rx you a script for tylan in capsules. Any compounding pharmacy can do it for you.[/B]


Since I'm at the very end of Mexico, close to Guatemala, Tylan probably has a different name. Could you give me generic name for it, please?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Tylan - tylosin powder


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i just put it (AE) into a dollop of cottage cheese or some kind of baby food (mine like sweet potato). i gave the other a carrot or a plain little plop of the baby food or something to appease them. lol.

easy peasy!


----------



## jaceybaby (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow! Great before and after pics! I have never used anything for Jacey's staining, but I would like to! Good luck!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Nope-doesn't whiten the hair that is there-just stops the hair that grows out from staining. Good luck in whatever you choose. I didn't put it on Kosmo's food-mixed it in with yogurt.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I used everything. Last used was Eye Envy for just short of 2 months. Some improvement but she got to hate grooming while using it. She has been on Angel's Eyes since Aug.22. It wasn't a chore to get her to eat it at first but can be some days now. I'm going to use some of the suggestions given here for that. Her staining has improved. Doesn't seem to be anywhere near as dark on the new hair. I want to get her off it as soon as I can.


----------



## M&M (Jan 12, 2008)

I guess I'm lucky. Mozart and Monet are littermates and Mozart never had a problem but Monet was terrible with tear stains. People always were asking what was wrong with him. I tried the Eye Envy recommended by my Dad's groomer when I was out visiting him last fall and by the next morning we were amazed by the results. Now I just have to give him a small touch-up every once in awhile - like maybe once every month or two - and then it is usually only the powder. I don't know why it works for some and not for others. With Monet it actually lightened the stains and within 5 days they were almost completely gone. A lot of people on here though have said it doesn't work for them so I guess it is a trial and error thing. I'm glad though I was one of the lucky ones. No more explaining that he isn't 'bleeding' or hurt or any other questions. Just nice clean white face - well if I could keep him out of the plants and dirt. :biggrin:


----------



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE (M&M @ Oct 2 2008, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644331


> I guess I'm lucky. Mozart and Monet are littermates and Mozart never had a problem but Monet was terrible with tear stains. People always were asking what was wrong with him. I tried the Eye Envy recommended by my Dad's groomer when I was out visiting him last fall and by the next morning we were amazed by the results. Now I just have to give him a small touch-up every once in awhile - like maybe once every month or two - and then it is usually only the powder. I don't know why it works for some and not for others. With Monet it actually lightened the stains and within 5 days they were almost completely gone. A lot of people on here though have said it doesn't work for them so I guess it is a trial and error thing. I'm glad though I was one of the lucky ones. No more explaining that he isn't 'bleeding' or hurt or any other questions. Just nice clean white face - well if I could keep him out of the plants and dirt. :biggrin:[/B]


Thanks. I've used Eye Envy for over a month on Goliath. If anything, the staining is worse. Angel Eyes is on order. Hope it works as I'm running out of options. Maybe, dark doggie sunglasses?


----------



## Yummy (Sep 5, 2008)

QUOTE (Inchiapas @ Sep 20 2008, 10:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638063


> Hi - I've used Eye Envy on Goliath for 12 days and can see absolutely no improvement in his tear stains. The instructions say it could take up tp 4 weeks to completely remove them, but no progress so far. If you have used this product or have any other brands to suggest, I'd love to hear from you. Many companies will not ship to Mexico where I live, but I'll check every one out. Thanks.[/B]



I totally understand you want Goliah to have a beautiful white face. Have you also considered what is causing it? It could be a number of things, some dogs have food allergies, allergic reaction to environment, hair in the eye (are you keeping the eyes dry/cleaning it daily?), some might be more prone genetically for tear staining than others, or perhaps those "colored" treats are the culprit. 

So besides looking for immediate relief don't deny yourself of looking into the source of what is causing it. If you can figure it out (patience!) then it will make you both happier in the long run.

:Flowers 2:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

have you tried probiotics along with it ?




QUOTE (Inchiapas @ Oct 2 2008, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644397


> QUOTE (M&M @ Oct 2 2008, 07:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644331





> I guess I'm lucky. Mozart and Monet are littermates and Mozart never had a problem but Monet was terrible with tear stains. People always were asking what was wrong with him. I tried the Eye Envy recommended by my Dad's groomer when I was out visiting him last fall and by the next morning we were amazed by the results. Now I just have to give him a small touch-up every once in awhile - like maybe once every month or two - and then it is usually only the powder. I don't know why it works for some and not for others. With Monet it actually lightened the stains and within 5 days they were almost completely gone. A lot of people on here though have said it doesn't work for them so I guess it is a trial and error thing. I'm glad though I was one of the lucky ones. No more explaining that he isn't 'bleeding' or hurt or any other questions. Just nice clean white face - well if I could keep him out of the plants and dirt. :biggrin:[/B]


Thanks. I've used Eye Envy for over a month on Goliath. If anything, the staining is worse. Angel Eyes is on order. Hope it works as I'm running out of options. Maybe, dark doggie sunglasses?
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Yummy @ Oct 2 2008, 11:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644479


> QUOTE (Inchiapas @ Sep 20 2008, 10:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638063





> Hi - I've used Eye Envy on Goliath for 12 days and can see absolutely no improvement in his tear stains. The instructions say it could take up tp 4 weeks to completely remove them, but no progress so far. If you have used this product or have any other brands to suggest, I'd love to hear from you. Many companies will not ship to Mexico where I live, but I'll check every one out. Thanks.[/B]



I totally understand you want Goliah to have a beautiful white face. Have you also considered what is causing it? It could be a number of things, some dogs have food allergies, allergic reaction to environment, hair in the eye (are you keeping the eyes dry/cleaning it daily?), some might be more prone genetically for tear staining than others, or perhaps those "colored" treats are the culprit. 

So besides looking for immediate relief don't deny yourself of looking into the source of what is causing it. If you can figure it out (patience!) then it will make you both happier in the long run.

:Flowers 2:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Tobi's breeder suggested 1 oz. of Dannon Activia probiotic yogurt 3x a day. Just make sure you get the plain flavor and not the light version. That has artificial sweeteners in it. Tobi LOVES it! He also recommended Angel's Glow and Eye Envy.


----------



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE (MarleysMom @ Oct 6 2008, 08:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646469


> Tobi's breeder suggested 1 oz. of Dannon Activia probiotic yogurt 3x a day. Just make sure you get the plain flavor and not the light version. That has artificial sweeteners in it. Tobi LOVES it! He also recommended Angel's Glow and Eye Envy.[/B]


The yogurt sounds like a good idea and my guys and gal will eat almost anything. I clean Goli's face and paws daily and keep him in a puppy cut with short bangs. He loves being in the yard, romping with the other three and sunbathing. I can't bring bring myself to deprive him of this pleasure. Still no improvement with Eye Envy. My Angel Eyes should arrive in about 10 days. I've decided to make all of their food so I know exactly what is in it. t

Everyone on this forum is so knowledgeable and helpful. Mil gracias!


----------



## ckastevens (Dec 29, 2007)

I just want to make a comment about angel eyes. I had a maltese who was a sweetie, I gave her angel eyes. A few months after she was ingesting angel eyes, Zowi began having seizures. I had to put her to sleep at 18 months. A women I teach with also has a maltes named jazzy......a few months after ingesting angel eyes Jazzy began having issues with her back. Now I don't know if it is because of angel eyes (they claim to be all natural) However, it seems a little to close to home for me. Jazzy now has to be on steroids frequently. She stopped giving her angel eyes as our vet said anything that stops a natural body function such as eyes running can't be a good thing. I now have a new "furbaby" her name is Lexi. I do not and will not give her anything like that. I'd much rather have a little bit of brown and keep her clean and goomed then lose her. Its been a year and I can't help wonder every day if that could of caused her seizures. I spend thousands of dollars at Tufts trying to save her. She ended up with enchephalitis in her brain. Very very painful! I just think that the angel eyes could of caused it. Just beware!!
Lexi's Mom


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I defend Angel Eyes and have great success! I have never heard that Angel Eyes causes seizures or any other problems, yet, but it could, but would need exact testing and proof to believe. Also, it doesn't stop the eyes from watering but kills the infection that causes the discoloration of the tears.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (ckastevens @ Oct 9 2008, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=648121


> I just want to make a comment about angel eyes. I had a maltese who was a sweetie, I gave her angel eyes. A few months after she was ingesting angel eyes, Zowi began having seizures. I had to put her to sleep at 18 months. A women I teach with also has a maltes named jazzy......a few months after ingesting angel eyes Jazzy began having issues with her back. Now I don't know if it is because of angel eyes (they claim to be all natural) However, it seems a little to close to home for me. Jazzy now has to be on steroids frequently. She stopped giving her angel eyes as our vet said anything that stops a natural body function such as eyes running can't be a good thing. I now have a new "furbaby" her name is Lexi. I do not and will not give her anything like that. I'd much rather have a little bit of brown and keep her clean and goomed then lose her. Its been a year and I can't help wonder every day if that could of caused her seizures. I spend thousands of dollars at Tufts trying to save her. She ended up with enchephalitis in her brain. Very very painful! I just think that the angel eyes could of caused it. Just beware!!
> Lexi's Mom[/B]


*I'm sorry to hear you lost your little Zowi at such a young age. I lost my first Malt, Benson, at just shy of 2 years of age. I did want to say that I highly doubt Angels Eyes caused the seizures or back problems with yours and your coworker's Maltese. Angels Eyes has 100% beef liver and Tylan powder, which is an antibiotic. The only thing the antibiotic does is get rid of the yeast infection (what makes tears stain red), it doesn't stop the eyes from tearing. Angels Eyes or Tylan (same thing, just one has added beef liver for palatability) should only be given for a limited amount of time, not for months on end.*


----------



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. I, too, have trouble believing that Angel Eyes was the problem although an antibiotic alergy isn't impossible. I finally located the Mexican distributor for Angel Eyes and placed an order. Goliath's staining is worse than ever with Eye Envy. Since vets here at the very bottom of Mexico know nothing about these products, I went to a pay-per-answer site, JustAnswer.com. They have specialists in many fields in addition to veterinarians. He suggested just 1/16 of a teaspoonful daily for a 2 kg. (4.4#) dog. It sounds like a tiny dose, but will start with that and see what happens.


----------



## ckastevens (Dec 29, 2007)

I understand what you are all saying.....but the fact remains my vet does Not recommend it either. You do as you choose. I for one just don't think its worth losing my furbabies. I wanted to let others know.........and perhaps testing does need to happen. If I could save one person from the pain of losing thier best friend, then I feel better. I do not nor will I give angel eyes to my two dogs! You do as you please, its what makes the world go round. Just remember every little body reacts differently to different things. Is it worth the chance??? We just lost a 6 year old boy in a kindergarten class. All the other kids had the same virus, however, this one little boy died. Natural ingredients can cause issues also. I posted this to allow others to think. The groomer I take my dogs to removed it from the shelf based on what her vet said. (A different vet then mine)


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

We have been on a regime the past few days of Eye Envy, Angel's Glow and the probiotic yogurt and I just have to say _something_ is working. Tobi's face was brown but is now a light pink. :Happy_Dance:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (ckastevens @ Oct 10 2008, 11:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=648481


> I understand what you are all saying.....but the fact remains my vet does Not recommend it either. You do as you choose. I for one just don't think its worth losing my furbabies. I wanted to let others know.........and perhaps testing does need to happen. If I could save one person from the pain of losing thier best friend, then I feel better. I do not nor will I give angel eyes to my two dogs! You do as you please, its what makes the world go round. Just remember every little body reacts differently to different things. Is it worth the chance??? We just lost a 6 year old boy in a kindergarten class. All the other kids had the same virus, however, this one little boy died. Natural ingredients can cause issues also. I posted this to allow others to think. The groomer I take my dogs to removed it from the shelf based on what her vet said. (A different vet then mine)[/B]



I do understand how you feel, and am sorry. Though you cannot blame a product without verified evidence. My vet does recommend Angel Eyes, and I really do believe this was not the death of your baby, but a natural occurance. Too bad a autopsy wan't done to determine the answer of why your baby died, then the answer would be known. I understand you want to come here and let others know, but it isn't right to say these things unless it was verified and true.


----------



## mak&mollysmom (Oct 1, 2008)

I understand the frustration. I was skeptical about Angel Eyes, but I tried it anyway and it WORKED WONDERS ON MY Mak & Molly!!! Its worth a try. Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## ckastevens (Dec 29, 2007)

I am reporting from two different vets NOT recommending it. As well as two dogs suffering from the same issues. Two dogs of the same breed, using the same product. Zowi died of enchephalitis......but the onset of the issues my vet questions to be due to Angel Eyes. As does my co workers. I am not saying for certain it is angel eyes, however, I am saying there are NO long terms studies. There is an ingredient in Angel eyes not approved in the UK......Why is that??? My only reason for mentioning this is to possibly prevent someone from going through what I did. Make your choice accordingly. Its said to be natural all natural, but there are all natural things that can cause issues in some people or dogs. the other thing to think about is that well i could be exposed to something.......and someone else maybe exposed to the same thing. It could NOT do a thing to me, but kill the other person. Every system is different and reacts differently to different things. I will not post again, as I feel what I had stated was not welcomed!


----------



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE (ckastevens @ Oct 13 2008, 10:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649736


> I am reporting from two different vets NOT recommending it. As well as two dogs suffering from the same issues. Two dogs of the same breed, using the same product. Zowi died of enchephalitis......but the onset of the issues my vet questions to be due to Angel Eyes. As does my co workers. I am not saying for certain it is angel eyes, however, I am saying there are NO long terms studies. There is an ingredient in Angel eyes not approved in the UK......Why is that??? My only reason for mentioning this is to possibly prevent someone from going through what I did. Make your choice accordingly. Its said to be natural all natural, but there are all natural things that can cause issues in some people or dogs. the other thing to think about is that well i could be exposed to something.......and someone else maybe exposed to the same thing. It could NOT do a thing to me, but kill the other person. Every system is different and reacts differently to different things. I will not post again, as I feel what I had stated was not welcomed![/B]


Please don't drop out of the forum. Other simply gave their opinions. They certsinly did not attack you personally as happened to me on a Yorkie forum. It's good to see many sides of an issue. Hang in there! Spoiled Maltese is full of great information and helpful people.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I have to agree with Inchiapas and hope that you won't drop out of SM Forum. What is most important is that we all have to make the decisions that are best for our Malts. What might work for one, might not work for another. I was also offended by someone who used to post on SM and had to get over it since I took it personally and still continued to follow what others have to say and offer. 

So please think it over before you decide to leave SM. There really are so many wonderful people who give suggestions and advice and are truly very helpful.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I have to agree here as while i am not so sure about this causing what your baby had I do not think it is good and probiotics are much safer than an antibiotic in my opinion. There is a reason most doctors in humans do not give antibiotics freely anymore so why are vets so quick to give in dogs for everything? That concerns me -- I would go with the probiotics which is much safer and give 30 min before food in am. Liver is high in vitamin A as well and not good for maltese and yorkies that are prone to liver issues such as mvd and liver shunt so I would caution for that reason as well. I much prefer topical to ingested products so feel much safer with eye envy. It has worked great for demi. Also no food with red dye and distilled water have helped. There is a reason why UK and Canada no longer allow it to be sold without a vets prescription now due to it having an antibiotic in it as well. Just something to think about but we all have to do what we think is best for our babies. 


QUOTE (ckastevens @ Oct 10 2008, 11:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=648481


> I understand what you are all saying.....but the fact remains my vet does Not recommend it either. You do as you choose. I for one just don't think its worth losing my furbabies. I wanted to let others know.........and perhaps testing does need to happen. If I could save one person from the pain of losing thier best friend, then I feel better. I do not nor will I give angel eyes to my two dogs! You do as you please, its what makes the world go round. Just remember every little body reacts differently to different things. Is it worth the chance??? We just lost a 6 year old boy in a kindergarten class. All the other kids had the same virus, however, this one little boy died. Natural ingredients can cause issues also. I posted this to allow others to think. The groomer I take my dogs to removed it from the shelf based on what her vet said. (A different vet then mine)[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

No way should you drop out by any means for this --heck i was slammed my first week for selling stuff in the buy/sale/trade forum -lol and i am still here  It is good that you warn about this as i personally warn at what has caused my boy to get pancreatitis as he almost died from it and it is very expensive to treat. These little bodies are so delicate and can just take one thing to trigger a problem so we have to be so careful in small dogs I think. Thanks for sharing your experience. Just like you are not 100% sure of what caused your baby to get sick I am still not 100% sure about what almost caused dexter to lose his life but i do know i warn against fatty acids in dogs as a dog that is prone such as a yorkie who has high fat in blood already and adding more fat can trigger pancreatitis - I was blasted for this on an allergy group but i stick by my conviction as while it is rare it can happen and board certified dentist confirmed it this week. Go with your gut as we are the only ones who will pay for what happens to our babies both emotionally and financially so we are ultimately responsible and those of us who have experiences should share them to help other dog owners make informed choices so it is good you shared this and do not feel bad


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Inchiapas @ Sep 20 2008, 10:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=638063


> Hi - I've used Eye Envy on Goliath for 12 days and can see absolutely no improvement in his tear stains. The instructions say it could take up tp 4 weeks to completely remove them, but no progress so far. If you have used this product or have any other brands to suggest, I'd love to hear from you. Many companies will not ship to Mexico where I live, but I'll check every one out. Thanks.[/B]


I tried Angel Eyes and Eye Envy with no change. So glad it works for some. I love my Lexie whether she has stains or not. :wub: I would love for her to have a total white face. BUT she is healthy. I am going to see if her breeder can give me some ideas as anything my vet has tried has also not helped. :yes:


----------



## Naylamom (Jan 17, 2008)

hello everyone. I have been away for a while, but here I am looking for answers and I found this one about Envy Eye. Well let me tell you that I bought the product and it did work. here's a picture of Nayla before and after.


----------



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Naylamom @ Dec 28 2008, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=694646


> hello everyone. I have been away for a while, but here I am looking for answers and I found this one about Envy Eye. Well let me tell you that I bought the product and it did work. here's a picture of Nayla before and after.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

Eye Envy never worked, and their shipping and "handling" costs were too high for me to continue trying it. Angel Eyes is getting the job done beautifully, though. I need to post current fotos of the furbutts.


----------

